# Home audio speakers off car audio source/amp



## Huey (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been toying around with the idea of building up a set of the Madisound RBR kit. I was planning on bridging my Arc 4150 CXL-R to it, since it will be an 8ohm speaker, with a C90 as a source unit. I figure 150 watts or so should be sufficient for the speakers, as they are only rated at 82dB sensitivity. I'd probably be running everything off a boat battery, if it makes a difference.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## irishboym4 (Jan 8, 2009)

82db is very low. the ones i have which are klipsch KLF-30 are 102 and i have 200w RMS for each of them. i would look for higher sensitivity speakers. i would see if you can find higher sensitivity in a set of speakers. where will you be running these? on a boat? anyways thats my two cents.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you can go to a pawn shop and buy a decent receiver to do the job right without the worries of a boat battery and a charger. AKA hydrogen production,


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

chad said:


> you can go to a pawn shop and buy a decent receiver to do the job right without the worries of a boat battery and a charger. AKA hydrogen production,


He shouldn't have to worry about anything using a battery as long as he uses something like an optima or a gel battery since those wont leak and to my knowledge do not produce and noxious gas since they can be mounted inside the car


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

think about it, is it worth the trouble? 50-100 bucks will score you a receiver and CD player that will just work.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

not only that, but to have a charger hooked up all the time, I'm sure you'll get some a/c ripple leaking through the charger, unless it's like a top of the line $500 snap-on or something. I suppose you could hook it up, unhook it, hook it up, unhook it...but as chad said that's a pain in the arse.


----------

